# Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!



## ruepelmaus (26. Okt. 2006)

Hallo hier zusammen im Forum,

es ist Herbst und der Winter steht schon fast wieder vor der Tür und ich frage mich, was mache ich mit meinen Goldfischlein’s im Gartenteich.:? 
Hab schon  versucht, hier im Forum  vieles in Erfahrung zubringen, es wurde auch von Profis sehr viel berichtet, doch letztlich,  hat jeder Teich seine Eigenheit.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich es richtig  machen könnte.

Da ich ein Neuling  auf dem  Gebiet der Goldis bin und ich im Frühjahr mir erst den Teich eingebaut hatte, gab es gleich nach kurzer Zeit einige Probleme mit den Goldfischen  in Form  von (Pilzinfektion u. Bakterien). 
Nun steht  das nächste Problem an, die Fische im Teich belassen oder sie in einem großen Aquarium (160 l) im Keller umzuquartieren.
Wie ich schon einmal bereits berichtete, habe ich eine GFK-Fertigteich 1200L, Tiefe etwa 90 cm. (Foto) 
Der Verkäufer im Geschäft saagte mir damals, das er völlig ausreicht, die Goldfische überwintern zulassen.
Doch wenn ich mich nun im Forum so umsehe und  das Teichfreunde berichten, dass ein Teich mindestens 1,0 m bis 1,20 m tief sein soll, habe ich echt Zweifel an meinem Teich.
 Er wird nun gerade nicht 90 cm durchfrieren, aber die Fische brauchen ja auch noch etwas Freiraum um überleben zukönnen. Eisfreihalter – Sprudelstein mit Pumpe, alles wäre vorhanden.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht recht, ob ich das Wasser drin lassen sollte bis ins Frühjahr hinein und  was mit den Wasserpflanzen passieren soll.  Ab in den Keller in einer Wanne damit oder draußen lassen. Habe gehört, dass die Seerosen auch kein Frost vertragen, wobei wir auch im vergangenem Winter stattliche Temperaturen  von -20 bis -22°C hatten. 
Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir geraten, den Teich  im Herbst auszupumpen, zureinigen und anschließend mit Wasser wieder zubefüllen. Weiß aber nicht ob es richtig ist, wegen dem biologischen Gleichgewicht und so.
Das heiß es müsste sich im Frühjahr alles wieder neu bilden, Mikroorganismen usw. und die Fische benötigen wieder eine lange Eingewöhnungsphase.)

Wäre sehr dankbar für einige Hinweise und Tipp’s von Euch .

Freundlicher Gruß, Roland


----------



## Dr.J (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hallo Roland,



> Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir geraten, den Teich im Herbst auszupumpen, zureinigen und anschließend mit Wasser wieder zubefüllen.


Sorry, aber das ist ja der grösste Unsinn, den man machen kann. Auf keinem Fall!!!!!



> Wie ich schon einmal bereits berichtete, habe ich eine GFK-Fertigteich 1200L, Tiefe etwa 90 cm.


Wassertiefe von 90 cm reicht völlig aus. Ich habe nur 70 cm. Ich verwende an der tiefsten Stelle zum Freihalten einen Heizstab, der mit einem Frostwächter gekoppelt ist. Funktioniert prima. 



> Eisfreihalter – Sprudelstein mit Pumpe, alles wäre vorhanden.


Eisfreihalter und Sprudelstein sind auch ok.


----------



## jochen (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hey Roland,

Jürgen hat eigentlich schon alles geschrieben, wie du es machen solltest.

Zu den Pflanzen müsstest du schon schreiben, welche du hast.  Die meisten werden den Winter aber überstehen.
Die Seerose kannst du ja um sicher zu gehen tiefer stellen, dann müsste es auch zum überwintern reichen, wenn es nicht gerade eine tropische ist.


----------



## ruepelmaus (27. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hallo Jürgen und  Jochen,

danke erst einmal, dass Ihr Euch so schnell meinem Problem gewidmet habt.  
Es ist schon etwas beruhigend, wenn ich höre, dass mein Teich für die Winterperiode ausreichend ist, in der Tiefe. Mit der Heizung kenne ich mich nicht so aus, muß mich erst einmal  schlau machen was so auf dem Markt angeboten wird. 
Sind das auch solche Matten oder Stäbe wie im Aquarium? Werde sicher im Forum darüber etwas finden.

Mit dem Teich sauber machen werde ich mal schön lassen, konnte ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht richtig nachvollziehen, mit seinem Tipp. Und jeder macht es hallt auch anders.
Ich werde versuchen meinen Goldis gut über den Winter zubringen, im Teich, selbstverständlich, kann dann im Frühjahr berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.

Zu Deiner Frage Jochen, ich meine mit den Pflanzen, es handelt sich um , __ Kalmus, Wasserschwertlilie, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Zwergbinse, Gauklerblume, dreiblättriger __ Rohrkolben, Taglilie und eine Seerose. 
Die Gauklerblume hatte ich vom OBI, Verkäuferin sagte mir, dass nicht Winterhart sei.
Aber ich denke, Dank Eurer Hilfe wird schon alles gut gehen.

Ebenfalls Freundliche Grüße aus der Lausitz................Roland


PS. werde heute noch einmal versuche, dass ich die beiden Fotos vom Teich hochladen kann, hatte gestern nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hallo Roland,

wenn ich mir die Grösse deines Teiches so ansehe, dann reicht es auch den Teich mit einer Luftpolsterfolie abzudecken oder ein Sprudelstein. Ein Heizstab, wäre übertrieben.


----------



## ruepelmaus (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hallo Jürgen,

Ja so groß ist der Teich wirklich nicht und auf dem Foto sieht er auch noch etwas kleiner aus. Die Maße sind in etwa 2,30 x 1,95 

Meinst.Du, die Luftpolsterfolie sollte das zufrieren verhindern? oder sollte zusätzlich auch ein Eisfreihalter mit eingesetzt werden?

Freundlicher Gruß ........... Roland


----------



## Dr.J (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hallo Roland,

Luftpolsterfolie sollte eigentlich ausreichen, um zu verhindern, dass der Teich zufriert. Ein zusätzlicher Eisfreihalter ist nicht notwendig. Im Winter aber immer mal kontrollieren, ob sich dennoch Eis bildet. Was an sich nicht der Fall sein dürfte. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Uli (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

hallo roland,
ich seh das etwas anders als die anderen.du solltest deine fische doch in den keller bringen!du schreibst ja selber das ihr temperaturen von minus 20-22 grad habt.wie ich auf dem bild sehen kann ist es auch noch hochteich wo ca.40 zentimeter aus der erde gucken,in diesem bereich wird der teich nach ein paar tagen dauerfrost die vollen minustemperaturen zu spueren bekommen da das bissel erdreich nicht besonders gut isoliert.
ich persönlich wuerde in deinem fall im ersten jahr dieses risiko nicht eingehen,wenn eine andere möglichkeit besteht.
gruß uli


----------



## ruepelmaus (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Goldfische richtig im Teich überwintern !!*

Hallo Ulli,

Die Möglichkeit besteht schon, Aquarium (160 l) wurde deshalb vorsorglich schon mal angeschafft und da sich mein Keller draußen im Wirtschaftsgebäude befindet, muß ich dann auch noch aufpassen, dass ich dann immer im Winter die Temperatur  um die 10-13 °C halte. Oder sollte man die Temperatur noch weiter absenken?

Man müßte wirklich vielleicht in diesem Jahr erst einmal die ganze Sache beobachten. Fische raus in den Keller und im Winter bei Frost öfters kontrollieren, ob er sich eignet, wie weit das Wasser durchfriert usw.
Und es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeiten, die Temperaturen in der mal Tiefe zumessen.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag,  ++++ Grüß ++++ Roland


----------

